# 1959-1960 Bowden Spacelander



## ekriger (Mar 15, 2019)

I am looking for a 1959 or 1960 Bowden Spacelander. Any information would be appreciated.
Ed Kriger
ekriger1@telus.net


----------



## omwmike (May 23, 2019)

I have one that I might sell, but i'm not sure what I would ask for it?


----------

